# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  [PE] PvP ?

## fettme

I've been looking through PE posts and am not having a lot of luck finding much on PvP routines. I've seen a few Rogue ones, but other classes seem rather absent. Does PE work well in PvP, or is there another location to look?

----------


## ImogenOC

We're really touchy about PvP profiles; they bring a lot more hate our way.

----------

